
We designed Programmer Quotes stickers for iMessage.Looking for more funny ideas - movielala
https://itunes.apple.com/app/apple-store/id1154324070?pt=118380091&ct=HackerNews&mt=8
======
movielala
I am looking for more funny quotes, our designer is ready to build more
packages :)

